# Fins Windtamer v Power Pro



## Tripletime (Nov 2, 2005)

Need some advice... I'm looking at buying some line for my reels and don't like buying the 150 yd or 300 yd spools. I'd rather just buy the 1500 yd spools and be done with it for a while. Thing is... I've used Power Pro in the past and it was an OK line but have read that quite a few of you really like the Windtamer line. I currently have a spool of the Sufix 30 lb that I am using and it is pretty good but am looking at a 20 lb line. I can get the Power Pro 1500 yd spool for $93 as opposed to the Windtamer for $141 for the same 1500 yds at 20 lbs. So is the Windtamer worth the extra $50? Just want some opinions from those who have tried both. Thanks for the advice.


----------



## teamfirstcast (Aug 23, 2006)

yes, definitely!


----------



## Capt Scott Reeh (Jan 21, 2006)

teamfirstcast said:


> yes, definitely!


X3 !!!


----------



## saltwater_therapy (Oct 14, 2005)

i would also look at the Stren Sonic Braid. I like it much better than power pro. It is around $130 for a 1500 yard spool.


----------



## letsgofishin (Sep 28, 2009)

*X4*



Capt Scott Reeh said:


> X3 !!!


I used Power Pro for a number of years and have used the Wind Tamer pink for less than two years. Both are good lines but the WT is far superior.:texasflag


----------



## baystlth22 (Aug 12, 2008)

Guys if I can add an additional question here I would appreciate some help with the wind tamer. I put some on my popping cork outfit and 3 times in one day the line evidently buried and then snapped on the cast. I am pretty good about not winding in with slack line, will grab the line on the first part of the retrieve. Any ideas about what is happening? I really liked the way the line cast is better than anything I have used in the past and would like to continue to use it but gets rather expensive if I have to constantly respool. Thanks for your help.


----------



## Rippin_drag (Sep 2, 2008)

No, not worth it in my opinion. Tried the FINS stuff and was not impressed. I'll probably never switch from Power Pro. To each their own i guess.


----------



## 100% Texan (Jan 30, 2005)

Power pro all day long just my opinion fins is junk I have not tried there wt but I have tried and did not like the other stuff they were selling.


----------



## troutsupport (May 22, 2006)

BayStlth... that's a little hard to tell exactly what is happening.. did it happen after catching fish... try loosening the drag in that case... or did it happen after popping the cork.. in that cast.. pop it less hard; for trout all you need is a little pop that mimics a trout hitting the surface . One other scenario is what weight cork are you using. if you are casting a big weighted popping cork it could be digging in on the cast and then it would also have enough momentum to snap the line if it pulled into the reel of line on the cast. In that case... use smaller lighter popping corks.. you don't need the big huge ones anyway.. 

Tripletime.. I like FINS, but I was wondering why you want to go down to 20? I have used 20 on spinning reels before and that worked ok.. but have found I get less backlashes with 30lb - 50lb on a casting reel. Also the bigger lines have more abrasion resistance and don't dig into the reel. The 20 is so small in dia that any nick at all from an oyster or barnacle or even a gill and it's pretty well compromised and will break.. but if you've tried it and like it then it's all good.. just sharing my experience with it.


----------



## southpaw (Feb 25, 2009)

I personally like both. If you mainly drift fish with baitcasters, PP is fine bc you really wont see a difference in the lines. If you wade and throw into or perpendicular to the wind then you're going to see a big difference in throwing wind tamer. Also if you primarily use spinning reels you'll probably want to use wind tamer bc of its roundness. 

Baystlth22, sounds like a slack line problem. I know you said you grab the line during the first part of your retrieve but when using a popping cork you're going to be picking up a lot of slack line (i.e. after you pop the cork). I think that's your problem especially if it's windy.


----------



## chrism31 (Oct 19, 2010)

fins windtamer hand down power pro is junk and you fight backlashes all day with power junk. if you go with fins use the pink. if you are putting it on the bottom of the cork dont use 30lb mono.


----------



## flatsmaster14 (Mar 25, 2011)

I like fins but came across 1500 yard of power pro cheap so I use it too, the biggest difference that I seen was the pp took alot longer to break in. I also bought some 20# braid once and it's way to small. I put 50# on everything.


----------



## Fishwish (Aug 3, 2004)

chrism31 said:


> fins windtamer hand down power pro is junk and you fight backlashes all day with power junk. if you go with fins use the pink. if you are putting it on the bottom of the cork dont use 30lb mono.


Why the pink?


----------



## blackmagic (May 13, 2011)

FINS all day.


----------



## Nwilkins (Jan 18, 2009)

I like pink


----------



## stdreb27 (Aug 15, 2011)

I'm not sold on FINS, at least as much as you guys are. I have both FINS and PP on the same reels. Same weight and everything. I haven't seen much of a difference. The thing I liked about FINS was the shape of the line. And the PP looks like floss, and got all discolored etc. They claim that, it isn't an indication of damaging wear. But how am I supposed to know when to cut off a few feet?


----------



## Captain Dave (Jul 19, 2006)

Tried WT, gave it away with the reel sold. Overall performance could not match the PP. Tried Suffix matched #against PP. Suffix would dull out sooner and end up breaking easily by hands. Thats my opinionated Facts.


----------



## Dampy (Oct 3, 2011)

I'm assuming the Pink is better for the fisherman's visibility, how does it look in the water? Seems to me it would be more visible to the fish verses the green color no?


----------



## flatsmaster14 (Mar 25, 2011)

High visibility on top low visibility under water


----------



## j wadd (Sep 21, 2009)

ive thrown just about all the braids on the market at one time or another.. i like the fins in pink and it its on all my reels as we speak.. and just to clear one think up about this whole conversation, all braids will snap lures off when your casting from time to time... it you think there is a braid that wont your crazy.. the problem with that is when your whipping a big lure out there and it all of a sudden comes to a sudden stop something has to give eventually.. you dont see it as often with mono because it stretches... as for the power pro, i dodnt like how it would dig down in my reel while fighting a big redfish.. dont have the problem with tout because i baby the big ones.. redfish i just want them in the boat and live well asap... 
i would rate the braids i would use in this order..
1- any fins braid
2- segaur kanzen
3- suffix stretch
4- suffix 832 or performance
5- stren sonic braid
99- power pro


----------



## saltaholic (Feb 19, 2005)

I am a true fan of the power pro. I fish atleast 2 days a week and power pro has never failed me. Suffix is not bad either but the stretch braids fray very badly and the wind tamer backlashed too much for my taste.

But this is just another Mercury vs. Yamaha thread in my opinion......throw what you like!


----------



## big_zugie (Mar 14, 2006)

If you want something smooth buy the finns. Only time I'm ping to grt out a 1500 yard spool of pp is to spool some 80w


----------



## teamfirstcast (Aug 23, 2006)

I don't understand this facination with using low weight braid sizes (20 lb or less)! You buy braid for two reasons: stronger with equiv line dia and less stretch. If you normally fish with 12lb Big Game or Ande then you should be using 40lb braid min. If you normally used 10 lb mono, then you should be using 30lb braid! No one needs 200-300 yds of line on a reel in the bays... you ain't casting that far and no fish will pull that far! Larger braid is more forgiving, much stronger, will NOT bury itself on a hookset, handles nicks, rocks, shells, props, power poles, etc better. And I can outcast any mono and any spinner out there with FINS 40lb PRT and my Laguna Rod and I never break off a fish... cant afford that in Redfish tourneys,,, ever! There... my .02!


----------



## blackmagic (May 13, 2011)

I use the 20 lb wintamer and its amazing nuff' said.my opinion of PP is it takes forever to break in and just doesnt have the performance FINS does......just my opinion...


----------



## letsgofishin (Sep 28, 2009)

*Same here*



troutsupport said:


> BayStlth... that's a little hard to tell exactly what is happening.. did it happen after catching fish... try loosening the drag in that case... or did it happen after popping the cork.. in that cast.. pop it less hard; for trout all you need is a little pop that mimics a trout hitting the surface . One other scenario is what weight cork are you using. if you are casting a big weighted popping cork it could be digging in on the cast and then it would also have enough momentum to snap the line if it pulled into the reel of line on the cast. In that case... use smaller lighter popping corks.. you don't need the big huge ones anyway..
> 
> Tripletime.. I like FINS, but I was wondering why you want to go down to 20? I have used 20 on spinning reels before and that worked ok.. but have found I get less backlashes with 30lb - 50lb on a casting reel. Also the bigger lines have more abrasion resistance and don't dig into the reel. The 20 is so small in dia that any nick at all from an oyster or barnacle or even a gill and it's pretty well compromised and will break.. but if you've tried it and like it then it's all good.. just sharing my experience with it.


Personally with any braid PP or WT I use a backing of mono. I have see this problem before when we were fishing the jetties with baitcasters and very heavy drag settings for bull reds. Never on spinning reels that were properly loaded. I do agree with TS the larger line is less likey to cause problems. I generally use 30 # test. I love the PINK stuff!
:texasflag


----------



## Dampy (Oct 3, 2011)

the NEW Power Pro looks interesting...

http://www.powerpro.com/publish/con...wer_pro_v2/products/powerpro_super_slick.html


----------



## KevinT (Feb 21, 2006)

I've used all three extensively and to my experience, nothing comes close to suffix. Not even close.


----------



## TeenWader (Oct 1, 2011)

Wintamer all the way!


----------



## Tripletime (Nov 2, 2005)

Thanks guys for all the responses. By the way, I am not planning on changing from 30 lb to 20 lb test. I use primarily a spinning outfit and have extra spools so I'd like to have each available if I choose to switch. I have plenty of 30 lb Sufix to last me for the next few years so I thought I'd try something else out. I used to use Power Pro in the 20 lb variety and like the lighter line... I just was able to cast it farther so having some of it around along with the 30 lb braid appeals to me.

Anyway, thanks again for the responses, experiences, and insight... your continued willingness to help a fellow fisherman out is what makes this site an invaluable resource. Tight lines and God Bless.


----------



## JuanC (Nov 5, 2006)

Does anyone have any experience with Cortland Master Braid?


----------



## baystlth22 (Aug 12, 2008)

Thanks everyone for the info. I was using a heavier popping cork ( midcoast ) and had the line snap on the throw 4 times in one day. I will try a heavier pound test and see if that stops my problem if not will go back to mono. Will be a shame if I have to I certianly had more hookups with the no stretch and sensitivy, and casted great as well. but can't afford to by popping corks by the dozens lol.


----------



## teamfirstcast (Aug 23, 2006)

Try a smooth sweeping cast without snapping the rod.. it's the uneven jerk on the reel as the weight of the cork and the bait swings around. I use an unweigted MidCoast cork to prevent exactly what you are seeing... works great and my lure flies like an arrow! Try it!!


----------



## Dampy (Oct 3, 2011)

teamfirstcast said:


> Try a smooth sweeping cast without snapping the rod.. it's the uneven jerk on the reel as the weight of the cork and the bait swings around. I use an unweigted MidCoast cork to prevent exactly what you are seeing... works great and my lure flies like an arrow! Try it!!


I'm curous, how does the un-weighted cork 'sit' in the water? Or does it lay on its side?


----------

